# MT2 = Cold Shivers.. WTF?



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey all,

Wanted to see what experiences everyone has had researching MT2.  I'm 6 weeks into a Mod Grf/Ipam run at 100/100 3x daily.  LabPE was then kind enough to send me some MT2 to add to my research stack.  Took 100 mcg first time at nite before bed with my other peps, slept fine.  2nd nite, was awake for 4 hours from 2-6am which was rough the next day.  3rd Night i woke up an hour after falling asleep and had the worst cold shivers ever, and spent another 4 hours watching TV cuz sleep was not happening.  Took the weekend off from MT2 and continued with my Mod/Ipam.. slept like a baby again.  I was already loving the pigmentation and libido increases so there's no way i'm gonna quit already.  This morning I took MT2 upon waking with my morning Mod/Ipam dose.  I hope my sleep is in check tonite, i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

How much mt2 are you using?  I see you said 100mcg,  but can you tell us how many grams you had in the vial and how much water you used.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 5, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> How much mt2 are you using?  I see you said 100mcg,  but can you tell us how many grams you had in the vial and how much water you used.



10mg vial.   Added 1 ml BW.  Use 1 tick mark on my .5ml slin pin which is a bit hard to measure but regardless should be around 75mcg to 125mcg.  Not a lot from what I've read others have been using, some up to 500mcg doses.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmm...I've never read a reaction like that happening before.  What else are you taking besides peptides?

Try pinnng the mt2 in the morning instead of right before bed.  Interesting to see what happens, pleas keep us posted...


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 5, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Hmm...I've never read a reaction like that happening before.  What else are you taking besides peptides?
> 
> Try pinnng the mt2 in the morning instead of right before bed.  Interesting to see what happens, pleas keep us posted...



Just runnin the peps my good man.  I'll post tomorrow to let you know how my sleep goes tonite after I pinned my MT2 first thing this morning.  Freakin crazy reaction though, scared me a bit as my body is always hot.  But it did make me think of how your body can get those same type of cold shivers after you get a sunburn.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

I've heard of it but just from overdosing. Histamine can be an issue with the compound.  You may want to give your research subject some anti-histamine meds (Claritin, zyrtec ect.)  an hour before dosing.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 5, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I've heard of it but just from overdosing. Histamine can be an issue with the compound.  You may want to give your research subject some anti-histamine meds (Claritin, zyrtec ect.)  an hour before dosing.



Thanks ROTD, i'll keep ya posted.  On a very positive note, i think this stuff is anabolic.  My subject has only taken 400mcg in 6 days and leaning out seems to have intensified along with a bit more mass.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 5, 2012)

On top of increased libido and darkening skin...


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 8, 2012)

*First Pep Run update.. 7 weeks*

I'm back on sleep schedule now.  Pinning the MT2 in the morning has done the trick and I'm back to sleeping like Rip V Winkle. (Vivid Dreams EVERY NITE) Week 7 is now in the books of my Mod/Ipam run at 3x daily and one full week of MT2 at 100mcg every morning.  My only debate at the current time is to re-up on the Ipam at the end of 10 weeks or switch to GHRP-2.  Either way Im also going to start doing a 5 day on 2 day off schedule.  Also will be considering upping the dose scheduling to 6x daily.. anybody have any experience with doubling the dosing frequency from 3x to 6x daily?  What type of changes in effects should i expect?


----------



## acemon (Mar 8, 2012)

That is an odd reaction to MT2. At first when I was taking MT2 I was pinning 1mg a day for about 5 days straight with no issues. When I stopped and came back from my vacation I started up again and it made me feel like I had motion sickness. I thought it was jsut me but my old lady gets the same way. I dropped my dose to half a mg every couple of days and I do it right before I go to bed so I dont feel sick.

Just goes to show everyone is different.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 8, 2012)

acemon said:


> That is an odd reaction to MT2. At first when I was taking MT2 I was pinning 1mg a day for about 5 days straight with no issues. When I stopped and came back from my vacation I started up again and it made me feel like I had motion sickness. I thought it was jsut me but my old lady gets the same way. I dropped my dose to half a mg every couple of days and I do it right before I go to bed so I dont feel sick.
> 
> Just goes to show everyone is different.



I think there's a lot of dosing misconceptions surrounding MT2.  I've only taken 600 mcg over the last 7 days and will probably have to cut my dosing frequency back to a couple times a week at the rate i'm darkening.  There's a lot of tan skiiers here in Denver but still!


----------



## acemon (Mar 8, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> I think there's a lot of dosing misconceptions surrounding MT2. I've only taken 600 mcg over the last 7 days and will probably have to cut my dosing frequency back to a couple times a week at the rate i'm darkening. There's a lot of tan skiiers here in Denver but still!


 

Believe me when I say this, I was dark as fuck. People were what the hell is going on....lol I told them I went to the caribean and that is why I am so dark. But now it has been two months since I got back and people are still asking me what I am doing to stay so tan.


LOL I'll never tell them


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> I'm back on sleep schedule now.  Pinning the MT2 in the morning has done the trick and I'm back to sleeping like Rip V Winkle. (Vivid Dreams EVERY NITE) Week 7 is now in the books of my Mod/Ipam run at 3x daily and one full week of MT2 at 100mcg every morning.  My only debate at the current time is to re-up on the Ipam at the end of 10 weeks or switch to GHRP-2.  Either way Im also going to start doing a 5 day on 2 day off schedule.  Also will be considering upping the dose scheduling to 6x daily.. anybody have any experience with doubling the dosing frequency from 3x to 6x daily?  What type of changes in effects should i expect?



Why are you considering switching from ipam to 2?


----------



## theboneman (Mar 8, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanted to see what experiences everyone has had researching MT2.  I'm 6 weeks into a Mod Grf/Ipam run at 100/100 3x daily.  LabPE was then kind enough to send me some MT2 to add to my research stack.  Took 100 mcg first time at nite before bed with my other peps, slept fine.  2nd nite, was awake for 4 hours from 2-6am which was rough the next day.  3rd Night i woke up an hour after falling asleep and had the worst cold shivers ever, and spent another 4 hours watching TV cuz sleep was not happening.  Took the weekend off from MT2 and continued with my Mod/Ipam.. slept like a baby again.  I was already loving the pigmentation and libido increases so there's no way i'm gonna quit already.  This morning I took MT2 upon waking with my morning Mod/Ipam dose.  I hope my sleep is in check tonite, i'll keep ya posted.



bronco, i see your on a couple things, and im just learning about the peptides. can you please let me know wich one specifically helps ya libido out ?? im having a serious problem in that area, due to being on test for 2 yrs. ive tried serious pct for 4 months and nothing. i just received my gnrh (tripterellin ), so im hoping that works, but you said you started enjoying the libido lift so i was curious, sorry to jump in on your thread, i was just hoping you could help me out with that. thank you.
                                  bones.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 8, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Why are you considering switching from ipam to 2?



For fun.  Ipam is the only GHRP i've tried and I know that GHRP-2 is stronger so why not?  Also considering staying on the Ipam and going up to 6 doses a day to see the effects.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Kleen (Mar 8, 2012)

That would definitely be interesting and something you might not want to try on the GHRP2, going really high there you may find you have issues with cortisol or prolactin. Considering the prices at Peptide Source I can't imagine much need to go with GHRP2 over IPA. The release is supposed to be pretty close between the two. 

If you are succeptable to prolactin related gyno I would avoid the GHRP-2 but if not trying it can not hurt. Although some people get upset stomachs after dosing GHRP-2, and even though the hunger is less pronounced there is still hunger associated with it so you may not want to go that route if cutting right now.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 8, 2012)

theboneman said:


> bronco, i see your on a couple things, and im just learning about the peptides. can you please let me know wich one specifically helps ya libido out ?? im having a serious problem in that area, due to being on test for 2 yrs. ive tried serious pct for 4 months and nothing. i just received my gnrh (tripterellin ), so im hoping that works, but you said you started enjoying the libido lift so i was curious, sorry to jump in on your thread, i was just hoping you could help me out with that. thank you.
> bones.



Sure BoneMan,

Melatonan II is what I started taking that bumped my libido way back up, and it's inexpensive.  Hope you like to be tan!  

I'm sure some of the other guys on here can chime in about libido boosting peptides, i can only tell you from experience that MT2 works wonders in this area.

Good luck bro


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 8, 2012)

*I love hot chicks*

Ok, so 1 week into my MT2 run and the hottest girl in my office is like, "Wow, you have a great tan, I like tan."  

I was thinkin like "Wow, I like young hot girls"

Hope my wife isn't following this thread..


----------



## theboneman (Mar 8, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> Sure BoneMan,
> 
> Melatonan II is what I started taking that bumped my libido way back up, and it's inexpensive.  Hope you like to be tan!
> 
> ...



i love being tan, you cant be the man, unless ya tan. ill order some right now, whats the average dose, with out going obama ?? haha. and thanks man.
you mentioned mt2 and being tan in the same paragragh, does that tan you two ??
and is there a site that has some type of guidlines maybe, or just something that would help me dose these right.?
thanxs


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 8, 2012)

theboneman said:


> i love being tan, you cant be the man, unless ya tan. ill order some right now, whats the average dose, with out going obama ?? haha. and thanks man.
> you mentioned mt2 and being tan in the same paragragh, does that tan you two ??
> and is there a site that has some type of guidlines maybe, or just something that would help me dose these right.?
> thanxs



I use the tanning bed once a week.  All you need to dose is 100mcg once per day, i do it in the morning.

Enjoy my friend.  Cant wait to hear how much you love it!


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

I just started my mt2 loading last nite, 500mcg I'm a big dude, a little sleep disruption nothing big. Morning wood like I've not seen since I was 16 this am, no bs, I had to rub one out to get rid of it. Told the gf about the random wood all day today, she made me come home for lunch. She is liking this pep.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 8, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> 10mg vial. Added 1 ml BW. Use 1 tick mark on my .5ml slin pin which is a bit hard to measure but regardless should be around 75mcg to 125mcg. Not a lot from what I've read others have been using, some up to 500mcg doses.


Been running .5mg or 500mcg myself haven"t had that reaction with it , but i have when i have burnt  prior to using this.  it felt that way almost like sunstroke. Since i started using this i haven't burt once. good luck bro


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 9, 2012)

1krazyrider said:


> Been running .5mg or 500mcg myself haven"t had that reaction with it , but i have when i have burnt  prior to using this.  it felt that way almost like sunstroke. Since i started using this i haven't burt once. good luck bro



Great fuckin dog man, I have a 7 year old female English Mastiff.


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2012)

Best results, even coloring, no dark spots and no dramatic increase? 

Put my test subject (hairless rat) on 100mcg about 2 or 3x weekly, administering about 10-30 mins UV exposure. 2 weeks later half the gym signed up for in house tanning, cause "the bulbs make you soooo tan" lol


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 10, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> Great fuckin dog man, I have a 7 year old female English Mastiff.



Thanks Bro, he is 8 to 185 and still moving good  . One great big lap dog.


----------

